# TGO - GrowthOps Limited



## System (30 November 2017)

Trimantium GrowthOps is an entrepreneurial operations partner for organisations seeking to develop new products, services and growth strategies. The company's aim is to help organisations maximise their long-term value and impact, through growth-focused and technology-driven solutions.

It is anticipated that TGO will list on the ASX during December 2017.

https://www.growthops.com.au


----------



## System (11 December 2020)

On December 11th, 2020, Trimantium GrowthOps Limited changed its name to GrowthOps Limited.


----------



## System (4 January 2021)

On December 31st, 2020, GrowthOps Limited (TGO) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove TGO from the Official List.


----------

